# Rain drops dishcloth



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Scheesh- I have searched and searched for this pattern-I have a WIP , just got got yarn to complete the item and cant find the pattern- surely I saved it somewhere ?!  

I would be sooo grateful if anyone has the pattern - it is so pretty I really want to complete my cloth .

Thank you !


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here ya go!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, that is so pretty, I'm bookmarking this site for sure.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh Btibbs70 -thank you sooo much - my husband is blown away that I have received the pattern within a few minutes all the way from Texas to a cold wet and windy London - this forum with such lovely people is the best !


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You're very welcome.
Since this is a world-wide forum, there's always *somebody* on the site 

Wish we had some of your chilly weather. It's going to be 32C here today (ugh).


Sit knit stress less said:


> Oh Btibbs70 -thank you sooo much - my husband is blown away that I have received the pattern within a few minutes all the way from Texas to a cold wet and windy London - this forum with such lovely people is the best !


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Always preferable to knit when its blergh outside- so I'm happy with the weather - those 32C temps would kill me !!



btibbs70 said:


> You're very welcome.
> Since this is a world-wide forum, there's always *somebody* on the site
> 
> Wish we had some of your chilly weather. It's going to be 32C here today (ugh).
> ...


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X". 

Another thought while I'm thinking about this. What if I did seed stitch borders instead of the garter stitch. Would I still do 8 rows of border,(in seed), before starting the rain drop pattern? Any input would be very appreciated! I know for sure I'm going to try the cloth! Jeanie


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

How do you knit in the same stitch? Would love to try this and I love the idea about a scarf with this pattern. Right now I have my hand in a brace, so I am collecting patterns for when the brace comes off. About 4 more weeks. can never have enough patterns.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> How do you knit in the same stitch? Would love to try this and I love the idea about a scarf with this pattern. Right now I have my hand in a brace, so I am collecting patterns for when the brace comes off. About 4 more weeks. can never have enough patterns.


Bubba, I hope you are out of that hand brace soon and will be able to start on some of those patterns you've been collecting. Eek! I just took a closer look at the pattern. Row 1 already has me confused. Have no clue how to do it. Maybe I won't be attempting this lovely pattern so soon after all. Darn. Jeanie


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Ladies it is waaaaay essier than it looks - is it the knit into 1 stitch 4 times that is causing the confusion ? I was a little flumoxed but once I started it all made sense- will check to see if there is a U tube tutorial .


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tks Jeanie, It is getting better. I try knitting about 1/2 to 1 hr. each evening, but stay as close to 1/2 hr as possible.
I am having withdrawal.


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Sit knit stress less said:


> Ladies it is waaaaay essier than it looks - is it the knit into 1 stitch 4 times that is causing the confusion ? I was a little flumoxed but once I started it all made sense- will check to see if there is a U tube tutorial .


Yup, Sit knit. That's what's boggling my mind, just for starters, right now. Haven't really gone beyond row 1 at this point. A tutorial would probably help a lot....a video would be even better. Now I'm also thinking about something else. Although most of the time I have no problem with my knitting, I do have arthritis in my hands/fingers. Sometimes even when I can figure out how to "do" a new stitch, it's too much tension/pressure on my hands and fingers...this might be just such a stitch. That's when I have to say no. My knitting has to be for the pure enjoyment of it. If I have to pass something up, I know there are another quadtrillion other patterns out there to try. :lol: Thanks! Jeanie


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh Kittykins- I know just what you mean with so many wonderful patterns to try ! I havent managed to find a tutorial but I had a little practice to see how I do it, you knit into the stitch, put dont go as far as sliding the stitch off the left needle - so at this stage you have a stitch on the right and the remainder on the left - then you just knit into that left stitch again until you have done it as many times as the pattern requests then you slip the stitch off the left needle - I have found it am enjoyable stitch to do but cant say if it will be tricky if you are suffering from arthritis. Keep enjoying the needles anyway !! x


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice! I'm saving all this and maybe you'll get a PM from me some day telling you I "mastered" the Rain Drops. Happy Knitting! kittykins/Jeanie


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is this the one you are lookng for?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raindrop-dishcloth


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

This tutorial on the "New Stitch a Day" website demonstrates a popcorn stitch which is a 'knit, purl, knit, purl' into the same stitch. I learned how to do the raindrop stitch by watching this video. Hope it helps those of you who are a little confused with that step. It is very easy and a lot of fun to do. BTW, that website is very good if you're interested in signing up for their newsletter.

http://newstitchaday.com/popcorn-stitch/


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


Thank you! I d/l it myself. Pretty wash cloth. Will make great use out of it!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


Oooo, thank you from me, too. How pretty, think I will make some, as well. :lol:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering...would any of you know how I could convert this raindrop pattern into an afghan? I'm not sure how many I would need to cast on?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this!!! Makes nice Mother's Day gifts.


btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

My good friend is working on that pattern - It is beautiful!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

This looks lovely! Is sugar and cream yarn a cotton? It looks like acrylic? Also, I can see where people keep asking about how to do the SSK stitch, as the instructions here are different from anything else I have seen. I have not done SSK so not sure how it is supposed to turn out. 

June


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

What a pretty pattern. I don't do dishcloths, but the patterns are so nice. I think I will use this for an afghan and play with what kind of yarn I want to use.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Just wondering...would any of you know how I could convert this raindrop pattern into an afghan? I'm not sure how many I would need to cast on?


An easy way would be to pick a yarn you like and a needle size you like and knit a square to see how large it is with that yarn and needle size. Then multiply it out to see how many squares you need for the size afghan you want. Or use several colors of stash. So many possibilities


----------



## nanaerma (Mar 7, 2011)

Pattern is sugar n cream go too there site and you can get a copy. Hope this helps.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I copied this pattern down yesterday. I think it is lovely and I do have some sugar and cream whatever it is called to knit with.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I copied this pattern down yesterday. I think it is lovely and I do have some sugar and cream whatever it is called to knit with.


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

Re: Raindrops pattern ... here ya go ... enjoy

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/StCatalog.guest.cfm?alpha=R


----------



## LorettaK (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for asking for this pattern. I love it and will start one today. Very pretty.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I made this dishcloth a while ago. It is very easy to do. It turns out beautiful. Yes I think it could be adapted to make a scarf. I going to use this pattern to make a bag. It sort of reminds me a bit of the crocodile stitch. I'll post a picture of it when I'm done.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

is this pattern pretty simple to do, i want to try it but havent yet


Sit knit stress less said:


> Scheesh- I have searched and searched for this pattern-I have a WIP , just got got yarn to complete the item and cant find the pattern- surely I saved it somewhere ?!
> 
> I would be sooo grateful if anyone has the pattern - it is so pretty I really want to complete my cloth .
> 
> Thank you !


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

oh i was thinking the very same thing, i want to do this pattern in a baby blanket, so any ideas on how many to cast on would be greatly appreciated, thanks ladies and gentelemen for any suggestions


ssk1953 said:


> Just wondering...would any of you know how I could convert this raindrop pattern into an afghan? I'm not sure how many I would need to cast on?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I am right along with everybody else another dishcloth I have to knit. Thank you so very much for asking for it and for the one who posted it for all of us.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern - have never seen it before. printed it off and will mkae it my next project. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Patty1, I've got it now and have made sure its Saved - 
I have no idea how I didnt manage to find it despite searching like crazy.

Have a great day ( its cold and windy in London so perfect knitting weather )
Lorraine x



patty1 said:


> Is this the one you are lookng for?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raindrop-dishcloth


 :-D :-D


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

I love this site!! And I also printed this beautiful pattern off for a rainy day. Thanks btibbs70 for posting!!


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Me too! I LOVE this site!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I got this in my email from S&C as a trio...raindrops, clouds and either sun or stars?...
I am sure you can get all 3 from the Sugar and Cream site.

It has been over 100 degrees this past week...So normally I would crank up the AC and knit...

Praying for your speedy recovery Bubba...I haven't been able to knit or crochet over a week now with my eyes burning and blurry...I am going back to retna specialist this AM...7AM appointment.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh thank you for this. I've been knitting face cloths for teacher appreciation this week and I have one more to go this evening. Can't wait to try this, It's lovely.
I got home with my yarn, only to discover that it is "aloe infused" 100% cotton - didn't know such thing existed, but I think it enhances the the thought of extending a little pampering to our deserving teachers.


----------



## JackieM (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the first pattern for Dishcloths that has inspiring to knit a few. I am a new knitter. Stitches in () and brackets are to be knitted all in one? 

Maybe once I start knitting I will see the pattern, but may need help. 
This site is the best for giving advice and such a friendly group. 
Thanks.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the patteren. Another one for my list,must be a mile long list by now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here it is - very pretty!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raindrop-dishcloth


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I could not download the rain drop pattern. Would love to get the pattern


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

There was no picture .. could you print it or tell me how to get it.

Thanks so much as it must be great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There was a picture on ravelry.com

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raindrop-dishcloth


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


Thank you so much for the pattern. Looks like a great one to try.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Love that pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


Thank you btibbs 70 !
I have not seen this pattern. I downloaded it too and am anxious to make a few of these. Pretty pretty !


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

What a great pattern. Thank you for posting it on KP. I printed the pattern and put it on my "to do" stack.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. I am knitting dishcloths these days in between more complex items. They are great stress reducers. I love this group!


----------



## Kayebaby (Sep 23, 2011)

If you try this stitch remember to work front side of stitch loosely so purling the stitches together on wrong size will be easier.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think day goes by that I don't find a pattern someone has talked about and I just have to look it up and print it out, now I may have to add a room on the house for all my knitting patterns and yarn, fabric. Just remember those who die with the most yarn, fabric wins. So which one thinks they would win. I think I may be in first place.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if you would want to delete one of the rain drops... its a cast on of 37 stitch's and thats a smaller size than the ones that have a cast on of 49... I personally think that it would be the perfect size for the scarf and I love the seed stitch border I also think if you went down a size in the needle and used lionbrand cotton yarn you would be very happy with it.... I would love to see it when you finish it..



kittykins said:


> Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X".
> 
> Another thought while I'm thinking about this. What if I did seed stitch borders instead of the garter stitch. Would I still do 8 rows of border,(in seed), before starting the rain drop pattern? Any input would be very appreciated! I know for sure I'm going to try the cloth! Jeanie


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I've made it already gals'; it's wasyeasier than it looks/sounds just be sure to follow each step as it happens and dont worry about it looking weird until about row 12 or so. Its beautiful when done by the way!


----------



## Tami9120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yes that is. Beautiful pattern. I'm not much for hand knit dishcloths they are ain't heavy for my liking. However, I often take a stitch pattern from one to use else where and I love the idea of a scarf. I wouldn't use the Sugar and cream that it calls for. Something softer with a nice drape. A trip for some yarn is in my. If the yarn is changed I think the width would be fine.

Thanks for the beautiful pattern


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a lovely dish cloth. I will do this one.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow This is so pretty, I might not mind washing dishes. I think I would love having one in all the colors. Thank you for sharing. mw


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


OMG!!! Thank you so much for sharing that pattern. I LOVE it!


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

I've thought that MANY of the dishcloth patterns I've followed lately would make beautiful scarves...LOL...so glad you said it out loud! LOL


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

It certainly is an unusual pattern and I'm almost finished with mine. It does use more yarn than most dishcloths but worth it


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

I've made one and it is a beautiful pattern. I see other KPers have sent you the links, have fun. I've also seen it on the front of a cardigan, looked very pretty. The possiblities are endless!


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

kittykins said:


> Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X".
> 
> Another thought while I'm thinking about this. What if I did seed stitch borders instead of the garter stitch. Would I still do 8 rows of border,(in seed), before starting the rain drop pattern? Any input would be very appreciated! I know for sure I'm going to try the cloth! Jeanie


This is a GREAT pattern. THANK YOU to the member who asked for it, and the one who referenced it. I made it up yesterday and love it. Somewhat larger than I make, but great. Takes a little time to do, since it calls for increases in the stitches and you might need more thread than the usual dishcloth ... but well worth the time. AND, yes it would make a great scarf. One that would attract a lot of positive comments ... I suspect any kind of border stitch would work, but take a look at how the pattern goes before you decide. :thumbup:


----------



## Nimchira (Mar 8, 2011)

I think this would also make a beautiful triangle shawl ... if any one does make it up with this pattern, please post the pattern. I would love to make it up.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

kittykins said:


> Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X".
> 
> Another thought while I'm thinking about this. What if I did seed stitch borders instead of the garter stitch. Would I still do 8 rows of border,(in seed), before starting the rain drop pattern? Any input would be very appreciated! I know for sure I'm going to try the cloth! Jeanie


Is this close enough to what you wanted?


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lovely dishcloth pattern


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Just wondering...would any of you know how I could convert this raindrop pattern into an afghan? I'm not sure how many I would need to cast on?


You could do the same cast on and just knit a long strip however long you want the afghan. Then make more strips and join them together. Would that work?


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure if you would want to delete one of the rain drops... its a cast on of 37 stitch's and thats a smaller size than the ones that have a cast on of 49... I personally think that it would be the perfect size for the scarf and I love the seed stitch border I also think if you went down a size in the needle and used lionbrand cotton yarn you would be very happy with it.... I would love to see it when you finish it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ronie, thanks for the suggestions. Maybe it would be best to just leave the CO stitch count as is. Now all sorts of ideas are floating around in my head about what color and what type of yarn to use for a scarf. I think something that drapes nicely would be perfect. I've got oodles of Sugar n Cream yarn so I can knit up some dishcloths first while I'm getting familiar with the pattern. Sounds like there are going to be a bunch of us doing this lovely pattern. Jeanie


----------



## kittykins (May 24, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> kittykins said:
> 
> 
> > Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X".
> ...


Oh that's gorgeous too! Jeanie


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

OHHH the rain drop dish cloth, it is out standing.!!! Lovely pattern Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Here ya go!


Very pretty. Thanks for the download.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Already booked marked this one. going to knit it today.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

me too!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Rain drop dish cloth, it is outstanding.!!! Lovely pattern, Thanks for sharing.
Make great gifts.


----------



## Memere3 (May 10, 2011)

So glad u posted this Trying it tomorrow
SUE


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lubbock broke record high yesterday at 101F. Knitting with wool anyone?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is the raindrop dishcloth I made and it doesn't require any knitting into the same stitch:

http://www.roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/2011/03/raindrops-cloth.html

BTW, it was over 100F here yesterday too  (I love it!)


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

The download link did not work on my computer. Is there another way to get it?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

heffernb said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...would any of you know how I could convert this raindrop pattern into an afghan? I'm not sure how many I would need to cast on?
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion. I think it would be a pretty stitch for an afghan. Its really a fun pattern.


----------



## julianab (Jan 22, 2011)

My Knitting Basket 
I hope that this will help and is the correct pattern you are looking for 
good luck 
julianab 
;-)





Thursday, February 7, 2008Rain Drops Dishcloth 

size: 8" x 8" (20 cm x 20 cm)
materials needed: 30 grams of cotton for dishcloths, 1 pair of 4.5mm (US 7) straight knitting needles, something to weave in ends
tension: 20sts = 4" (10cm) in stockinette stitch

What you're mastering in this dishcloth is seed stitch, which is what makes the stripes between the eyelets. Seed stitch is fantastic because it avoids ends and corners from curling up.

1) CO 33 sts.
2) Row 1: *k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, yo, k2tog* 4 times, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1.
3) Row 2: *k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p2* 4 times, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1.
4) Row 3: *k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, k2tog, yo* 4 times, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1.
5) Row 4: *k1, p1, k1, p1, k1, p2* 4 times, k1, p1, k1, p1, k1.
6) Repeat rows 1-4 until peice measures 8 inches.
7) For last set of 4 rows before binding off: Do rows 1-3, and bind off in pattern with row 4. Weave in ends.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

I just found that pattern last night, and will be doing it for the dishcloth swap! So pretty!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've done this cloth and it came out very nicely. I'm going to try the one Peachy 51 posted as well. That is cute and looks easy.....


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow Everytime I think I have too many dish cloth patterns, another great one comes along. This would make a lovley afghan.too. Thanks for posting rlmayknit


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Peachy51, this is very pretty. I'm going to make it too. I'm working on the other raindrop cloth that Lily yarn has out now and it is very pretty.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for this post. A msut knit dish cloth pattern. WOW !!!


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

Not changing the subject but I need to say something. Several weeks ago there was a Spinning Wheel for sell and I want to say I am the proud owner. It is a J Roony Country Craftsman spinning wheel and I must say it is beautiful. Just what I was looking for. So I would like to thank the lady on this forum for having it for sell. The lady knows who she is so I want tell. Thanks again love it. B


----------



## babsinchrist2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Paula that is a beatiful scarf (leaf scarf) could I find that pattern on-line would love to make it. Thanks Babs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

btb462 said:


> Not changing the subject but I need to say something. Several weeks ago there was a Spinning Wheel for sell and I want to say I am the proud owner. It is a J Roony Country Craftsman spinning wheel and I must say it is beautiful. Just what I was looking for. So I would like to thank the lady on this forum for having it for sell. The lady knows who she is so I want tell. Thanks again love it. B


How nice for both the seller and the buyer!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> kittykins said:
> 
> 
> > Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X".
> ...


This is very pretty. Do you have a pattern for it you could share?


----------



## Babe4087 (Jan 13, 2012)

I also started the raindrop dishcloth and was stumpted at the first row. Can anyone help?


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

babsinchrist2 said:


> Paula that is a beatiful scarf (leaf scarf) could I find that pattern on-line would love to make it. Thanks Babs


Unfortunately, the scarf is not a free pattern. It can be found in the paperback book: 60 Quick Knits by Sixth&Spring Books. I got the book at Michaels; but I understand that it is also offered on Amazon.Com. The author of the scarf pattern is Mary Beth Temple p. 94. The book features Cascade yarns; but I used Bernat Satin yarn. I'm glad that you like the scarf.
I hope that you enjoy making it as much as I did. Best Wishes,
Paula


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

jadancey said:


> PaulaZ said:
> 
> 
> > kittykins said:
> ...


The pattern can be found in the paperback book: 60 Quick Knits 20 Hats, 20 Scarves, 20 Mittens in Cascade 220 by Sixth& Springbooks. The author of the pattern is Mary Beth Temple p. 94. I got my book at Michaels; but I understand that it is offered at Amazon.com. I used Bernat Satin yarn. I hope you enjoy making this scarf as much as I did. Best wishes, Paula


----------



## HappyHookerGrandma (Feb 9, 2012)

Does this pattern come in crochet? wished I knew how to knit but crochet is my therapy......


----------



## HappyHookerGrandma (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to have this pattern in crochet...does it have one?


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> You're very welcome.
> Since this is a world-wide forum, there's always *somebody* on the site
> 
> Wish we had some of your chilly weather. It's going to be 32C here today (ugh).
> ...


Very pretty!! I love this site and you all are so nice!!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Btibbs, thanks for the download, I love the pattern and couldn't find it either! 
Laney in OHio


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> kittykins said:
> 
> 
> > Oh gosh! Yet another dishcloth pattern I absolutely HAVE to knit! It's so lovely! I was just wondering....do you think this rain drop pattern would make a pretty scarf? What if I wanted it a bit narrower than the dishcloth width. Can anyone tell me what I would cast on if I wanted to knit one less rain drop on a row? I'm terrible at trying to figure out "multiples of "X" + "X".
> ...


Very pretty scarf!!


----------



## babsinchrist2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much Paula for the information, I will tried to find the book. I just love that scarf. Blessing to you!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

HappyHookerGrandma said:


> Does this pattern come in crochet? wished I knew how to knit but crochet is my therapy......


I don't know....and I don't know how to crochet....shall we give each other lessons? I hope someday to learn to crochet....


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

HappyHookerGrandma said:


> I would love to have this pattern in crochet...does it have one?


I don't know...someday, I hope to learn to crochet.....


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

crochet pattern I found on LILY SUGAR AND CREAM web site-- flowers dishcloth (to crochet)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I have started collecting dishcloth patterns to knit and crochet just to have a small item to do in between larger items. As I make a lot of rugs for charity, these patterns will also come in handy for them.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> This is the raindrop dishcloth I made and it doesn't require any knitting into the same stitch:
> 
> http://www.roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/2011/03/raindrops-cloth.html
> 
> BTW, it was over 100F here yesterday too  (I love it!)


Lots of cute dishcloths here too!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

You got that right Sit Knit, I just can't get over how fast these beautiful people can help you with anything. I love this site. Rene


----------



## Babe4087 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was going to try the dishcloth that you can knit without knitting in the same stitich but there is a YO, and the a purl stitch. I don't understand. When I do a YO, I am ready to knit. Is there something that I don't know?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Babe4087 said:


> I was going to try the dishcloth that you can knit without knitting in the same stitich but there is a YO, and the a purl stitch. I don't understand. When I do a YO, I am ready to knit. Is there something that I don't know?


Babe, after doing the traditional yo, you just keep going under one more time to get the yarn in the front to start the purl.


----------



## Babe4087 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that. Out of yarn for now so have to get some. I have made so many dishcloths and keep giving them away. Keeps me off the streets (LOL).


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

On the rain drop dish cloth, Finally got it, but is there a mistake on the Rep. 2nd. to 12th. row?? Should it be 2nd. to 13th row.????? Those that knit this pattern form Lily Sugar N Cream, Where did you go after the first 13th. row?? It says to rep. 2-12 rows 2 times more. I would think you would do the row 13 to finish the drop, cause when I go from 12 to 2 again it does not look right. Help!!!!


----------



## Babe4087 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## Babe4087 (Jan 13, 2012)

I started this dishcloth for the 2nd time, the first main row says YO, which gives me another 4 sts to the pattern (started with 37 sts). I see in the pattern that there is a P2tog. I am confused. Can you help?


----------

